# Sticky glue!!!



## Jeff Arthur (Apr 2, 2022)

Got this clone from @Airbone . tnx my friend! Different phenos. Mine got a lot of color. But had some root issues on a


















 few of these plants.


----------



## boo (Apr 2, 2022)

gotta love the fade...nice


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 2, 2022)

Don't forget the Bud of the Month contest. Mighty fine looking ladies ya got there!


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/april-2022-bud-picture-of-the-month-entries.80719/#post-1169675


----------

